# The 428 series ICD-9 codes



## Tracy Johnson (Dec 26, 2013)

If the physician used the diagnosis Chronic Systolic heart failure 428.22 would you also use code 428.0. In the past I have not because the 428.22 is more specific. I would love some opinions. 

Thanks
Tracy Stoffell, CPC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 27, 2013)

Tracy Stoffell said:


> If the physician used the diagnosis Chronic Systolic heart failure 428.22 would you also use code 428.0. In the past I have not because the 428.22 is more specific. I would love some opinions.
> 
> Thanks
> Tracy Stoffell, CPC



Tracy,
  Here is what Coding Clinic says. Did the doctor state congestive anywhere?

Congestive heart failure (CHF) is not an inherent component of systolic or diastolic heart failure.
Assign a code for systolic and/or diastolic heart failure, plus a code for CHF when they are
present. (See Coding Clinic, fourth quarter 2004, page 140.)


----------

